# Aruba Question De Palm Island. Is worth it?



## billymach4 (Sep 6, 2007)

Going to Aruba soon. Was thinking about the De Palm Island tour. Reviews on Trip Advisor and elsewhere are mixed. Has anyone else in Tug land experienced this De Palm island tour in Aruba. I know De Palm is one of the biggest tour operators in Aruba. They seem a bit on the pricey side as well?


----------



## IngridN (Sep 6, 2007)

The only DePalm "tour" we've taken is their snorkeling on their island.  Absolutely fantastic.  We do the whole day thing & if I recall correctly it's about $85/person.  We drive down to the pier and take their ferry to the island. They also pick you up at the hotel if you prefer. It's a wonderful place to spend the day...relaxing and snorkeling and eating and drinking.  They have built a small waterpark there, but haven't experienced that yet.  Will have to wait until next year.

Ingrid


----------



## suzanne (Sep 8, 2007)

We spent the day there and really enjoyed it. Its not your typical US Disney water park, but the food was good and lots of it as were the drinks. The kids we saw playing on the water slide were having a great time. The day we went the water was sort of ruff for snorkeling, but we did see lots of tropical fish and had fun anyway. We were picked up at the Playa Linda Resort and taken to the loading pier where we were transported over to the Island. If your not into spending the entire day I believe they offer a half day trip. Your resort tour desk will know.

Do take anything with you that you think you will need for the day as the little gift shop/store did not have very much in it. The rate seemed a bit high at first, but throw in transportation to & from the Island, all the food and drink you want all day long, snorkel gear if you don't have your own,  as you can see it quickly becomes affordable.

Suzanne


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 9, 2007)

Suzanne,
I know this may be a silly question, but you indicated that "all to eat and drink was included". Does that cover beer and snacks?
Just curious.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was looking into DePalms and saw pics of the waterpark on their website.  Is the waterpark primarily for kids.  Does it have adult size water slides or is it primarily for kids?  

Also, are all drinks included, alcohol???  That's important.

Also, has anyone added the snuba onto their DePalm excursion?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, drinks are included. But that might not be enough for some. Reviews are mixed. Here are some samples.


----------



## sammy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Ditto*

Agree, worth the trip!

We actually did it kind of cool -- 2 of us on the tour; 2 of us on the kayak over and met up for a short time.  The snorkel lovers when on the tour; the more athletic on the kayak.  Fun.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Dave for the reviews link.  I think I will just stick with the Jolly Pirate Cruise with snorkeling.


----------



## Janis (Sep 10, 2007)

I loved the snuba. I have snorkled quite a bit in my life, but have never dived. My then 11 year old and I did the snuba tour on de Palm. It was one of my favorite activities of the week.

After a briefing on how to use the equipment, we got in the water. What a difference exploring 10-20 feet below the surface!  I would do it again in a heartbeat.

Other than the snuba, we weren't crazy about de Palm Island. The food was fair and I'm not a big drinker. At least I wasn't when I was with my 11 year old!


----------



## gretel (Sep 11, 2007)

What are the age limits for snuba and the other helmet dive?  How about prices in addition to the tour price?


----------

